# Masons aren't the only Illuminati



## Glen Cook (Jun 27, 2016)

http://lds.net/blog/faith/defending...ail&utm_term=0_608611419d-95e522f763-86264333


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jun 27, 2016)

HAHAHA! that's great!  I passed it on to a buddy of mine that is LDS in SLC.  I myself am a member of the Community of Christ, split from LDS to form RLDS and then renamed Community of Christ.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 10, 2016)

Really great! As far as # 2, shape shifting reptilian aliens, this has also been ascribed to us Freemasons....lol.


----------

